# Graco Nautilus?



## Kayaking Mama (Feb 15, 2006)

Anyone know anything about the Graco Nautilus? From what I hear, it's essentially the same as the Apex but you don't need a high back seat, plus it turns into a backless booster eventually...I'm wary about buying a seat that's brand new to the market, even though Graco is an established company. Anyone have info about safety testing etc? Thanks!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Unfortunately, there is not any information about safety testing available, with this or any other seat. Yes, the Nautilus is similar to the Apex in that it harnesses to 65 pounds and then converts to a booster.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

The Nautilus is nice b/c it's steel reinforced and does not need the headrest. It also makes a nicer boost IMO b/c it's not near as wide as the Apex. The Apex is HUGE! Depending on who you talk to, the Nautilus would have slightly higher strap slots as well, at 18". My Apex has 19" slots though.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Duplicate post


----------



## rnasmomma (Mar 25, 2004)

I really like the Nautilus. I put my 6yo in it to get him back into a harness instead of a high back booster. It doesn't seem as huge as the Apex or the Regent. I also think it seems more sturdy than an Apex.
I'm waiting to see if more color/fabrics come out and then I'll likely get at least one more.


----------

